# ACSI Card 2010



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got this email from Vicarious.

Will copy the lot below as I know a number of members will want to get in quick in case they sell out again this year.

Dave

Pre-Order the ACSI Camping Card now but please read on, as there is important information.

CONTENTS: 
New Shop
Sage Pay
ACSI Camping Card Pre-Order 
Delivery Date
290 New Camping Card sites 
Discount Code

New Shop 
About 18 months ago, I wrote that we would have a new web-shop. To cut a long story short we got it just in time for the Camping Card Pre-Order, unfortunately it has broken so we are relying on our trusty but basic www.vicarious-shop.co.uk site.

ACSI Camping Card Pre-Order 
You can Pre-Order the Camping Card guidebook now, (the card is part of the front cover), but we will not be posting it to you until December see below.

Delivery Date ACSI Camping Card 
We have been given a provisional delivery date of the 8th December but will not have an accurate delivery date until it is dispatched from the printer. We will be posting all pre orders First Class or Air Mail within 24hours of receipt of the guides from the Netherlands.

Pre order your Camping Card Here 
http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=16&sc_id=0&p_id=93

209 New Sites
* 290 New Camping Card sites added for 2010
* 19 British campsites now accept the Camping Card; most of the sites are located in the West Country.
* 1891 Campsites are now in the Camping Card Scheme.

Discount Code 
The DW846X Discount code is only applicable to the Camping Card and reduces the price by £1 from £11.50 to £10.50. The code expires on the 3rd of November 2090.

You must fill your order in online to get the £1 discount. We would prefer you to order online but you can pay by phone and get the £1 discount if you have gone through the order process as far as Paypal. You will have placed a pending order on the system so that when you phone we can quickly bring up your order details.

Pre order your Camping Card Here 
http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=16&sc_id=0&p_id=93


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Got the email and ordered notice there is no new CD.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

discount code expires 2090 very foresighted.

Dave p


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*ASCI*

Have mine on order. Doesn't the DVD usually come a little later??

First positive bit of forward planning so far.

Steve


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

I asked about the DVD and they said... "We are not taking orders for the 2010 DVD until sometime in December. The DVD will be available in January."


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

I ordered mine using the discount code in the email they sent me, would I have saved more by using the MHF discount?


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: ASCI*



pneumatician said:


> Have mine on order. Doesn't the DVD usually come a little later??
> 
> First positive bit of forward planning so far.
> 
> Steve


Spoke to Vicarious today. DVD is out in January. It is usually available at Shepton show.

Motorhomer2


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Derek, I wondered about that, does anyone know?
Margaret

P.S still new forgot about discount anyway


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

I have just tried to pre-order the ACSI card and I entered the MHF discount code DW846X as suggested - but it just came up with an error message saying no such code exists etc.

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong???????? :? 

Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*code*



Sonesta said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just tried to pre-order the ACSI card and I entered the MHF discount code DW846X as suggested - but it just came up with an error message saying no such code exists etc.
> 
> ...


EXPIRED 3rd Nov 2009 not 2090 as stated

I left it too late too!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: code*



teemyob said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Oh thanks for letting me know I thought it must be something I was doing wrong LOL!

Thank goodness it's only a squid we've lost! 

Sue


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sue,

All is not lost, I think MHF members get 5% discount from Vicarious Books so you could save 57p :wink:


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*2010 ACSI Book*

Morning all,

Received my 2010 ACSI book this morning from Vicarious Books.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Same here!

Any idea if the link-up between the C & CC and ACSI gives any extra benefit for members? The book's cheaper from Vicarious, with the discounts they email out!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Mine was received this morning.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Mine arrived in the post this morning, so I'm alright Jack, Jill.

:wink: wobby :big15:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*ACSI*

Still waitin ??

Steve


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

2010 ACSI book & Card arrived today from Vicarious Books.

Terry


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Aaggh! We had intended being in Bonterra Park by end of Nov so requested that our ACSI should be sent there, however, we have been delayed and now hope to get there by 20 Dec so I guess a quick SKYPE call is in order. Haven't even got a reservation there because there is always a pitch available when you drop in. I somehow think, though, that when we 'drop in' on 20 Dec we might find the inn full! Hey ho! Never been wild camping on Christmas Day before - this might be a first!

Sal


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*ACSI Card*

Just arrived. Second step in the ladder for 2010, first was the German meet.

Steve


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sal. We are at Camping Azahar, can we help atall.
Cheers Sid


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Sid but we are OK. I phoned Bonterra and they are helpful as always and will keep it for me. Whilst on phone I asked about reservation and they said just email. Well, online the site shows full for Christmas week so we will just turn up and see what we get. Otherwise we will be up to Playa Tropicana, which I think is Azahar? Never been there before. Is it full also? We aren't fussed but will need to find a home because our son who lives in Barcelona will be joining us for Christmas. Aah well, yet another MHing adventure. 

Sal

Edit! Oops , just googled Azahar and it is in Benicassim! Will go back and take a further look.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sal. Azahar is very quiet at the moment, but will be very busy soon, camping azahar is about half a mile along the road from Bonterra, we had a coffee in their (Bonterra) restaraunt today. I can ask what the situaation is over Christmas here at Azahar if you want.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Got my new book yesterday, and had a browse as you do, and got to all the UK campsites which are priced in euro's.
My question here is:
If a site is €11 will they charge us that at the current exchange rate OR try and rip us off and charge £11???????


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

SidT said:


> Hi Sal. Azahar is very quiet at the moment, but will be very busy soon, camping azahar is about half a mile along the road from Bonterra, we had a coffee in their (Bonterra) restaraunt today. I can ask what the situaation is over Christmas here at Azahar if you want.
> Cheers Sid





> Thanks Sid, yes please. Should be down to Benicassim by Sunday 20 Dec, not sure what time yet depends if we do Poitiers/Benicasim in one hop or two.
> What's the weather like?
> Thanks again.
> 
> Sal


----------

